

UltraEdit for Mac nears beta... First look - neovive
http://www.ultraedit.com/company/blog/products/ultraedit_for_mac_development_update_07-10.html

======
burriko
I think most Mac users (okay, i'm generalising) have become used to their
software looking good. There are already many editors for OS X that have
simple, elegant interfaces and that follow Mac interface guidelines. e.g.
Textmate, Coda, Espresso, even Xcode and MacVim to a point.

In my opinion Ultraedit for Mac is ugly and looks like what it is, a port of
some Windows software. I'm sure it's a fantastically powerful editor and this
might seem shallow, but this is enough to stop me from using it. If I'm going
to stare at an interface all day it needs to be visually pleasing.

~~~
subwindow
If you can't turn off that top toolbar, it's a no-go for me from the start.
Using up ~10% of extremely valuable real estate for buttons that you should
have memorized the keyboard shortcuts for? No thanks.

In general it appears to be very wasteful of screen real estate, and to be
poorly thought out from a UE perspective. Buttons and fonts are bigger than
they need to. There's some extremely quizzical usage of padding, as well.

~~~
sigzero
"UltraEdit for Mac also accommodates the selection of predefined toolbars for
macros, scripting, search, and user defined toolbars. You can of course choose
whether or not to display them."

I hope that means the top one too.

------
xutopia
I loved UE in 2000 when it was the best text editor on Windows. Now I use
Textmate and honestly UE on Mac looks like it hasn't evolved much in the last
10 years.

~~~
petsos
To be fair, TextMate hasn't evolved much in the last 5 years.

------
absconditus
UltraEdit is popular on Windows because most other text editors for Windows
are quite bad. Why would anyone want to use UltraEdit on a Mac?

~~~
city41
Serious question: who on Windows is really using text editors? If you're a
programmer using Windows, chances are good you're using a Microsoft stack and
thus very likely Visual Studio. For me, text editors on Windows are nothing
more than scratch pads.

Maybe I'm just biased, but if you're not using Microsoft technology it seems
like you'd be better off with a Unix-like OS, where awesome text editors are
plentiful. Maybe there really are enough people out there using non-MS tech
but still prefer Windows?

~~~
gmurphy
Plenty of programmers run Windows without being tied to a Microsoft stack; web
developers, for example.

Believe it or not, there are many people who prefer Windows - while Unix-like
OSes may be better for some things, many people use the same computer for a
wide range of things, programming being just one of them.

~~~
misterbwong
I'm an example of this. I'm a .NET web developer but if I need to make a quick
view (css/html/etc) change, I'll fire up Notepad++. It's way faster than
firing up good ol' VS. NP++ is also good for more complicated/repetitive text
editing.

~~~
city41
I'm also a .NET developer. But your usage there to me falls under what I
called "scratch pad". As in NP++ is not your main means of writing code. I
always have NP++ running so I can throw things into it as needed.

------
fizzfur
It's not for me, (mate & vim have yet to fail me), but always nice to see
development.

Anyone else think it looks like it was made for MacOS 10.1 though?

~~~
lenni
Yeah, it does have the Java Swing Look. Which is to say it almost gets it
right, but there are quite a handful of things that look alien. Us Mac people
are nitpicky.

~~~
sigzero
Yes we are. I posted a comment about "looks" just now. I told them to look at
Coda for a nice looking UI. But it is a first go so maybe once they get it
over changing the UI will come as well.

------
teilo
I am happy to see this, but I will withhold judgment until I see it for
myself. Ultra Edit on Windows could be a bit of a beast a times.

Text editors on the Mac have stalled in recent years. TextMate 2 (also known
as TextMate Forever) has been in the offing for years now. Coda is unstable.
JEdit has poor OS integration. Eclipse is great for a heavy IDE, but too
bloated for basic editing.

TextMate is still one of the best editors available, and I still use it for
all of my Python development, but it has gotten way too old, and has long
fallen behind the OS so that you could hardly call it tightly integrated.

------
deweller
Is this the replacement for TextMate on the Mac I have been waiting for?

Even with its flaws and the frustratingly long wait for TextMate 2, I have yet
to find something that works better for me.

------
PanMan
I actually really miss Ultraedit. I think it's the only app I miss since
switching to a mac. Things I haven't found in 1 app yet

    
    
        * Everything is keyboard driven. Most mac apps still need a lot of keyboard.
        * It has SSH/FTP integration
        * It was not too buggy.
    

I currently use Coda, but it crashes too often, and is less powerful.

~~~
peregrine
Did you try TextMate? I hear its very good.

~~~
PanMan
I heard a lot of good things about it, but it doesn't have the ability to work
on remote files via SSH or (S)FTP. I might try it with an extra program, but
it feels like a hassle.

~~~
hexley
You can mount SSH volumes with MacFUSE

------
brisance
Mac users; no love for BBEdit?

<http://www.barebones.com/products/bbedit/>

There's stripped-down, gratis version called TextWrangler too.

<http://www.barebones.com/products/textwrangler/>

------
joe_bleau
If I had to use a Mac, I'd be all over that. Love it on windows, but I'm still
using Codewright as my primary editor.

------
sigzero
That is an awesome thing. I love UE on Windows.

